# Need help determining which projector and screen size.



## Rajesh (Jan 2, 2007)

I have a room size 44L x 26W x 12H (feet) . The first row starts at 20feet away from the projector . I am still confused about the screeen size and the projector ? Please suggest a projector and screen .

Regards
Rajesh


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

First thing is let's get you your own thread so other members will be more likely to see it.

I'm assuming you mean the first row starts 20 feet from the projector screen and not the projector.

What is confusing you? 

Do you know yet what size screen you would like?

What are your mounting options... can you mount a projector anywhere on the ceiling about 12' to 15' out in front of where your screen will go?


----------



## Josuah (Apr 26, 2006)

The size of the screen should be about 1/3 of your viewing angle to closely match a theater. If you are 20 feet away from the screen (not the projector) you're probably going to need a screen that's closer to 200" diagonal. That's pretty huge and going to limit your projector and placement choices.

Projector Central has good distance and screen size calculators on their site.


----------



## Rajesh (Jan 2, 2007)

Extremely sorry! The first row starts 20 feet away from the screen . The projector can be ceiling mount till 40 feet distance from the screen. 

I am looking at 20 feet diagonal screen size . Since false ceiling would be 1 feet so i am left only with 11 feet and need to give 2 feet away from the floor so i have 9 feet height.

I might prefer going for 2.35:1 aspect over 16:9 due to height limitations. Sources of input would be SAT TV, Blueray , HD-DVD, Wii . 

Please advice
Regards
Rajesh


----------



## Josuah (Apr 26, 2006)

Okay, well, I'm going to guess you're pretty well off financially. You're going to need it to afford a 2.35:1 projector that will fill a 240" screen from 20' away even in a completely light-controlled environment. You won't be able to purchase a regular consumer-grade projector and might want to talk to some local commercial installers. Projector Central does review commercial theater projectors as well.


----------



## Rajesh (Jan 2, 2007)

I was just guessing the INFOCUS 777 with an add on anamorphic lens .


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

WOW Rajesh, that is a BIG room!!!...You have an ideal seup for a CIH Cinemascope screen..:T
If your first row is at 20', then you're going to need a VERY wide screen and a light cannon of a projector..

In that width room you could easily fit a 15' wide screen..With a Scope screen, that would give you a 6' high screen, giving a diagonal of 16'..
That would give a seating to screen width ratio of 1.3:1 for the first row, which is nearly ideal for a Scope screen..

I can't help you with the best projector for that situation, but one thing I do recommend with a screen of that size is to look at using an acoustically transparent screen and placing your speakers behind the screen..

For the Anamorphic lens I would suggest that your going to need a very high quality unit and one of the best are the ISCO range of lenses, but very expensive..

Keep us up to date with your progress..


----------



## Josuah (Apr 26, 2006)

Rajesh said:


> I was just guessing the INFOCUS 777 with an add on anamorphic lens .


That looks like a good candidate, but it is 720p instead of 1080p. At 20' from a 240" screen, I'd suggest going with 1080p if you can. Projector Central says you'll need a higher gain screen though, like 1.3 but that might be based off the spec'ed lumens instead of measured lumens since they didn't review the unit.

Here are the 1080p projectors suitable for a 240" screen according to Projector Central. I'd probably only pick the ones on top, which have the higher wattage bulbs.


----------

